# Iliotibial band debridement open cpt



## marak0829 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello-

Can anyone help with a CPT code for Open Debridemnt of the Iliotibial Band, there was also a resection done. Incision was 5 mm. 
I researched and the closest I came up with was 27306 or 11043, which is debridement only. 27305 does not apply here.

Thank you,

Mara


----------

